# Hot ^ Town Summer In The City,Why the Hell am I diggin this Privy



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

After work yesterday I told Paul I was going to take a weekend off from probing & digging because I was burnt out from this nasty azss heat wave,115 heat index yesterday. When I got home,it didnt take me long to call him up and say "ahhh what the hell lets go probe something" it was only going to 99 today [8D]. 
     We went back to the 25 footer we dug to add some more "solid fill" (its still sinking) and it was stinking! some one left a dead dog in a black trash bag right by the fence where we dug,people sickin me!we ended up getting a few wheel barrows full of bricks from the guy down the ally who hooked us up with 3 places.The dog went in the hole and then the bricks and more ash.The people around the area were very happy,because it smelled like------ I can't even begin to tell you,it was bad.[]
   After that we started to probe a yard in the ally,the ground it very hard from lack of rain and dam heat,its tough probing.But me manged to get one going.It looks like a big one,the cap has to be 3 or 4 foot of hard packed dry clay.We didn't even get it to the cap much today, Paul had to pick his kid up.plus my brain was frying so it all worked out[]
    There was some cool looking pieces in the top fill though.
      Tomorrow the heat breaks,thank GOD.
  Here are a few pix from today
 l
 this shard got me going,had to be a puce "Celebrated Bitters" we found a few more pieces.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

All good signs,but who know whats ahead.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

Why are those cats always watching me??[:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

Its a pretty big hole,we dug it out to the clay walls,now we go down


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought this was from a toy car or something,I think you can read it,anyone know what it was from? I know its that old plastic,G.P


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

Huge Joint,hope the pit matches it goodies.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

We were only down 1 foot and saw this.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

is it whole????


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 23, 2011)

Please be whole!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

Why yes it is[] a good ole blue 70s Sietz. It could be the only bottle in the pit, but its  blue so who cares   [8D]


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

We will  bee back   []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 23, 2011)

I love the title of this one Ricky! []


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool, SickRick. Nice little Seitz, I hope there's more where that came from.

 The bee pic is great, you have some kickazz photography skills.  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> Cool, SickRick. Nice little Seitz, I hope there's more where that came from.
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I love the title of this one Ricky! []


 

 []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep diggin!


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Why yes it is[] a good ole blue 70s Sietz. It could be the only bottle in the pit, but itsÂ  blue so who cares   [8D]


 That's the good one


----------



## cplhis21 (Jul 23, 2011)

Title of the post is awesome. DEAD DOG in a bag, What the he/ck? That kinda ticks me off a bit as a dog lover. Why could'nt the owners have the respect to dig a hole and bury the poor thing? 

 Anyways, good luck on the rest of your dig Rick.

 (edited at the request of one or more members)


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd be happy digging that! Screw the heat! []

 That dog thing sickens me, though. How can people not have the decency to bury their own pet? I'm sure you gave the dog a proper privy burial.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cplhis21
> 
> Title of the post is awesome. DEAD DOG in a bad, What the fu/ck? That kinda pisses me off a bit as a dog lover. Why could'nt the owners have the respect to dig a hole and bury the poor thing?
> 
> Anyways, good luck on the rest of your dig Rick.


 
 Because it is in the middle of crack town that's why,people dont care about human life,let alone dogs.I was going to call animal control to take care of it but since the pit was still 5 foot deep we decided to do it quick and  bury him/her our selves ,I shot up a prayer for the poor thing,he probably  lead a life of misery and pain so at least he is away from the freak of nature who did that to him.Like I said before if I saw the person do it,(the act) he would be in that hole now,who is going to find him in a dug 25 foot privy []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck on your dig Rick! That cobalt would have got my heart going![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Gunsmoke47
> 
> Good luck on your dig Rick! That cobalt would have got my heart going![]


 
 Thanks Kelley,when you get them at 1 foot into the pit,it is a shocker because your not ready for whole bottles at all yet.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 23, 2011)

I asked myself that same question, but I _had_ to have some blueberry muffins!  Good thing Joe doesn't like them.  All mine!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I asked myself that same question, but I _had_ to have some blueberry muffins!  Good thing Joe doesn't like them.  All mine!


 
 What question ?? []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2011)

Soundtrack variables: Lovin' Spoonful,  Joe Cocker, or Quincy Jones...

 Hey Rick,

 Great post sir, and as previously exclaimed bee-yootiful photographs. With the way you seem to dig those Seitz, one'd think they're the "Bromos" of the greater Easton area...[8D] True blue diggin at it's steamiest.

 "Walking on the sidewalk, hotter than a match head..."


----------



## swizzle (Jul 23, 2011)

> who is going to find him in a dug 25 foot privy []


 
 Your Great Grandson, that's who. [][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah  Surf I dug my fair share of the little blue butties,but there was one I kept under wraps,its a Bromowise very rare.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Great series of pics of the Seitz, Rick!  Got me going like I was right there.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick,

 You've got the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flowing tonight.[8D]


----------



## THE BADGER (Jul 23, 2011)

I"LL BE PRAYIN FOR YA RICK MAN,GET SOME GOOD STUFF OUT OF THAT HOLE NOW WOULD YA.THE SEITZ IS NICE BRO BUT WANNA SEE SOME MORE. BADGER


----------



## downeastdigger (Jul 24, 2011)

The cat is staring at you guys because you are INSANE to be digging in that heat. But that looks like one hell of a privy, so...   GOOD LUCK


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Rick, that blue Seitz looks alot like the one I found recently.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wait! Mine wasn't whole. []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> We were only down 1 foot and saw this.


 

 Love this! soo cool that it was whole. Hope that's a sign of things to come...awesome pic.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We were only down 1 foot and saw this.


 
 Darn. I was about to go to bed and now this![]

 Sweet..[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2011)

I probably jinxed the whole gotdam dig by posting so early ahhhhh well i'll never learn.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2011)

Stay positive friend Rick....we're all due for something great![]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> friend Rick


 
 This heat has turned Joe into a Quaker (not a bad thing).[]


----------



## kleinkaliber (Jul 24, 2011)

[]That pit has been dug. The Seitz was just someones idea of a cruel joke.[][]

 Don't forget, cats, even black ones, are a sign of good luck!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kleinkaliber
> 
> []That pit has been dug. The Seitz was just someones idea of a cruel joke.[][]
> 
> Don't forget, cats, even black ones, are a sign of good luck!


 
 Well your (half) right kid ,that pit was dug,to freakin shallow!! it was only 41/2 5 tops.Another one cleaned to the max.
    shallow wide pits = clean freak dippers! The dipper was prob drinking that Sietz ![] we got a few broken plates & cups ,a few non taker bottles and a stroke from the heat. Im beginning to hate this part of town.Thank god for that blue soda. We probed another pit closer to the house,another day.
    Oh I forgot,I did find these!  a pair of BRASS BALLS! I know a few people I am going to lend these to,because they need them very badly   [][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2011)

A few things from the yard,a 1864 indian among the pile.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2011)

*Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Found this NJ jar in a trash hole,i'm not into jars much though.


----------



## epackage (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Found this NJ jar in a trash hole,i'm not into jars much though.


 I want and need this Rick, let me know if that's possible....Jim


----------



## David Fertig (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmmm....

 4 1/2 feet

 Cobalt Seitz

 4 1/2 feet

 Cobalt Seitz

 100 degrees.....

 Hmmm....

 Well we've all done worse for less.  And it is fairly old.  And it has good color.  And you kept the cats entertained.  Could have been a tall aqua Seitz blob.  Or 12' of nothing.  Yeah.  I'd do it.


----------



## epackage (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Found this NJ jar in a trash hole,i'm not into jars much though.


 You and Swizz have payback comin' !!!! Well played Bitches !!!![8D][8D][8D]

 This is what I get for having cocktails on a sunday afternoon....lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 200 $ shipping and its yours Jim []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah that's true Dave,I guess we did worse,like digging 25 foot for a marble []


----------



## swizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

That's weird I thought Paterson NJ didn't have an amber jars!! [][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> That's weird I thought Paterson NJ didn't have an amber jars!! [][]


 
 The do but I heard most of them ended up in Allentown []


----------



## epackage (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> That's weird I thought Paterson NJ didn't have an amber jars!!Â [][]


 Funniest thing I've seen in ages !!!! Thank You both for the good times, you guys rock !!!!  $200 money order sent....LOL[8D]


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

You guys are SICK! LOL


----------



## swizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

[][][] My face is crampin' up from laughin' so hard. Oh and don't send Rick any money. I promised him a pontiled bottle if you bought the jar from him. [][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> [][][] My face is crampin' up from laughin' so hard. Oh and don't send Rick any money. I promised him a pontiled bottle if you bought the jar from him. [][][]


 
 He didn't buy it, but he could still send the 200  []


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Can I owe ya Rick ??[:-]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 True, Send him a photocopy of it. Maybe he'll send you a photocopy of $200 bucks. [][][]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Hey Jim, thanx for being a good sport. It actually took a few hours worth of planning and some of Ricks amazing photoshopping skills to pull this one off. Have a great day man.  [][]


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

It was a pleasure Swizz, I'm easy like Sunday Mornin' buddy....I'm even adding the pic to my Paterson Bottle pic's just to have it for prosperity...[]


----------



## David Fertig (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Yeah, but you got those cool pics from the 25 footer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Yeah, but you got those cool pics from the 25 footer.


 True,a few of those pix are going in Mike Polaks new book 2012


----------



## ktbi (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Great post Rick....Ron


----------



## towhead (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Oh you guys!!  Ya had me with the jar! []

 And ya dug 25 feet for a marble?  What's up with that?  LOL  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Oh you guys!!  Ya had me with the jar! []
> 
> And ya dug 25 feet for a marble?  What's up with that?  LOL  -Julie


 
 And that was a quick photo shop job.I should have took my time maybe I could have sold it to Jim  hahaha[]

 Whats up what? we got loose screws lol


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

How deep would you dig for a mason jar full of marbles? [][][]
 Do you have a limit on how deep you're willing to dig? [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> How deep would you dig for a mason jar full of marbles? [][][]
> Do you have a limit on how deep you're willing to dig? [8|]


 
 If it looks like its going to get good (good signs) we keep digging,even if we need chop sticks at the end.[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Gotta make you wonder when your 25 feet down and starting to pull out china. []
 Have you ever buried a mason jar in the bottom of the privy with a note. Maybe a picture of you pointing your finger and laughing. What would you write on such a note for the next privy digger to dig that same hole? I'm sure you could come up with something wild and crazy. Maybe you should start leaving your signature all over the place. [][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

I'd leave a note 25 feet down that says "Only 25 more feet down to the good stuff" []


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

You wink a lot!! I'm starting to wonder about you. [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Actually it's a nervous twitch.. you guys gave me permanent mental problems a long time ago.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Gotta make you wonder when your 25 feet down and starting to pull out china. []
> Have you ever buried a mason jar in the bottom of the privy with a note. Maybe a picture of you pointing your finger and laughing. What would you write on such a note for the next privy digger to dig that same hole? I'm sure you could come up with something wild and crazy. Maybe you should start leaving your signature all over the place. [][]


 
 As a matter of fact we did,I wrote a note and put it in a plastic water bottle,it said "If you find this your nuts!"  that was in the 22 footer with 700  1860s70s bottles in it. 
     The local paper did a story and if I remember correctly they put that in the print.It is on my web site 
 "Raiders of the lost Lehigh Valley Privies"


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

You should do that with every privy you dig. Sort of a nice little, Sick Rick was here. Maybe drop in some dollar store toys so they don't feel it was all for nothing. They'd still be like []. [][][]


----------



## pjritter (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

http://www.glswrk-auction.com/contest08-1.htm


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

I remember that dig,awesome  stuff


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> You should do that with every privy you dig. Sort of a nice little, Sick Rick was here. Maybe drop in some dollar store toys so they don't feel it was all for nothing. They'd still be like []. [][][]


 
 Someone must have had that idea too,I found this in a deep well.
   did a little paint job on him but yep its Moe[]


----------



## kastoo (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

ahhh a slug jar..now I bet that one has some value...ain't seen one in a while!



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Found this NJ jar in a trash hole,i'm not into jars much though.


----------



## epackage (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  kastoo
> 
> ahhh a slug jar..now I bet that one has some value...ain't seen one in a while!
> 
> ...


 It's yours for a mere $201 Kas....[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

lol


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hum..wise guy ah! []


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

You missed the other 3 privies on that lot with Larry, Curry & Shemp!! [][]

 Wow that jar is just a beauty. I just can't stop looking at it. Its really amazing to look at. [8D]


----------



## carobran (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> Larry, Curry & Shemp!!


 its CURLY [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

No its Curry, he's the Hindu one. [][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> No its Curry, he's the Hindu one. [][][]


 
        Moe Curry the cheese!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  swizzle


 
 "I am ill because my mind is in a rut and refuses to leave" [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> You missed the other 3 privies on that lot with Larry, Curry & Shemp!!


You mean 5, I know they're forgettable but there was also Joe and Curly Joe.
 Nix that, there were only 3.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nuck nuck nuck nuck nuck


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually there were six stooges in all. Moe Howard, Curly "Babe" Howard, Larry Fine, Shemp Howard (after Curly had to quit due to illness), Joe Besser (who took over after Shemp died while lighting a cigar in 1955), and finally Joe DeRita who joined after the resurgence in popularity of the group in the 1960's and 1970's. The crazy thing is that Shemp was the original third stooge back in the Ted Healey and his Three Stooges days, Curly joined after Shemp got tired of being slapped around.

 You can't beat the classic Moe, Larry, and Curly though.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

I watch them in the morning at 5 am


----------



## swizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Sometimes I think they are related to me. [8|]


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

i always forget who were the original ones,.............why did 3 people who went aroung .poking each other in the eye have to be so confusing??????????...........(BUT THEY SURE ARE FUNNY)[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

I liked Moe Larry Curly and shemp. I didn't like Joe he might have been gay  lol  Ohhhhhhhs stoppppppppp


----------



## tftfan (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

OH....NO YOU DID NOT !!   lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  tftfan
> 
> OH....NO YOU DID NOT !!   lol


 
 it goes           ----OH ----NO YOU DIDINT ![8D]


----------



## logueb (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

It's Moe Larry and Curly for me.  To me they had the funniest episodes.  Enjoyed the post Rick, keep em' coming.   As soon as I get off overtime at work, complete the renovation to the laundry room( already did a complete overhaul of one bath), put up all the vegetables from the half acre garden, catch up on e-filing a six month back log of fire reports, cut the grass and weed eat....I'm going digging[] ...and posting.  Buster


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*



> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> It's Moe Larry and Curly for me.  To me they had the funniest episodes.  Enjoyed the post Rick, keep em' coming.   As soon as I get off overtime at work, complete the renovation to the laundry room( already did a complete overhaul of one bath), put up all the vegetables from the half acre garden, catch up on e-filing a six month back log of fire reports, cut the grass and weed eat....I'm going digging[] ...and posting.  Buster


 
 At least you have your Priority straight Buster,un like me[8|][8D] I got Sheit to do around my house, but I always find my self in someone else s yard on the weekend[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

HEY MOE!
 Should turn this into a 3 stooge thread a picture a day.[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 28, 2011)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

That looks like a page in our family photo album. That's my Pops getting ready to kick the ball off of my Uncle Paul's head while my Uncle Stan is distracted by a skirt on the sidelines. 

 On the next page of our family album is the same 3 playing a primitive form of paintball known as acorn chuckin'. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2013)

*RE: Found this NJ jar in a trash hole in the yard*

Hahahaha Remember this Thread  E!!!  they were the good old daze huh ?[8D]



 2011 the good ole days? wow its getting bad around here[]


----------



## Potlidboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Rick....Great post...got to love that soda.[]


----------



## Potlidboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Rick....Great bottle!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Potlidboy
> 
> Rick....Great post...got to love that soda.[]


 
 Blue is always nice []

 This thread is going to get buried again --Wheres E  ???  LOL


----------



## rvcdigger (Jan 12, 2013)

The title has been used.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rvcdigger
> 
> The title has been used.


 

 No it hasn't---------  Not the same wording. Plus Andy used the name to a song,I didn't.


----------



## rvcdigger (Jan 13, 2013)

K


----------

